# Is The Masterchef Vertical Smoker the same as the Brinkman El Cheapo?



## sleepybear70

I want to get into smoking and figure the Brinkman would be a good starter smoker.....I live in Canada and the only comparable I have found is the Masterchef Vertical Smoker from Canadian Tire....I would like to know if it's the same as the Brinkman as I have found a lot of good videos on modifying the Brinkman and nothing on the Masterchef......sorry if my question sounds crazy!!


----------



## sleepybear70

I live in Vancouver Canada....temp is pretty mild...if wet hahaha


----------



## s2k9k

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!

I couldn't find too much on that Masterchef but it looks a lot like an ECB, here's a ittle bit of info I found:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122708/smoked-chicken-legs-1st-timer-question

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122756/roll-call


----------



## sleepybear70

Thanks S2K9K!!I had seen the first post by Dalyn....it actually came up when I googled the Chefmaster.....it's how I found this awesome site.Thanks for the link to the other thread.....I'm trying to get to know as much as I can before I get my smoker.....and I think my first will be the Chefmaster....unless I head over the border and get the Brinkman!!


----------



## jrod62

:welcome1:


----------



## sleepybear70

Thanks jrod!!That fattie looks interesting!!!......definitely want to try that out!!!My brother in law has built himself an awesome smoker from a drum.....he's just gotten into smoking so it will be cool to get together over some beers and smoking with him hahaha......I can't wait to get going.......I was thinking about doing chicken thighs for a first smoke.......I eventually want to do sausage for my jambalaya


----------



## jeremyy

I'm debating on buying a masterchef verticle smoker for my cottage, I'm a first time smoker so not sure if that is a good starter smoker or not?


----------



## mdboatbum

It certainly looks like it, though the 2 piece body is different. If the bottom is open, then yes, it's the same basic idea. Long and short of it is that yes, it will smoke food. However, it isn't adjustable, is VERY susceptible to wind and weather and will react fairly differently depending on what kind of fuel is used. Having started out with 2 different ECB's, both the square one and the round one, I feel pretty comfortable telling you that it isn't worth the money when there are alternatives available for the same money.

A mini WSM, a UDS, or anything else with a closed chamber allowing for intake control will do much better.


----------



## kathrynn

to SMF!  Glad you have joined us here!

You will learn a ton of great info and meet some wonderful folks!

Kat


----------

